

PerfKit: Simplified profiling UI for Linux - audidude
http://audidude.com/?p=495

======
audidude
I've been working on this for a little while, and it is still very much a toy.
But it's good to get early feedback so I don't start running in the wrong
direction.

It's been a fun hobby project to hack on after work.

<https://github.com/chergert/perfkit>

